# Electric Lake- May 12th, 2009



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nor-tah and I fished Electric Lake today. We got to the lake around 6:30 a.m. and this was what was greeting us.


























Ice out on the lake with open water edges. Nor-tah brought his minnow trap and we set her out to do her worst. We had a rough time catching any and had to move the trap around quite a bit before we could wrangle any. After we trapped some red shiner minnows we baited them under a bober and tossed them about 5-10 feet out. When we were low on the shinners we used gulp minnows and it also seemed to do the trick.

Fishing wasn't super fast but, we both managed to bring in 10 each. All of which were Cutts and ranged from 15-18 inches. All were released except for one that was hooked in the gills and was brought home. There were a couple awesome older dudes fishing near us and one of them caught a couple smaller Tigers.
































































The nasty "W" was blowing pretty good and the ice out on the middle of the lake was pushed toward us and we we're all but iced in by 11:00. The ice should be completely gone by tomorrow.

It was good times!

On the way home we stopped at Huntington for a bit. The edges still have ice on them and in some places it is paper thin. We threw some rocks hoping to break open a few places to sink some minnows, but gave up after about 10 minutes. It should be fishing ready in several days. We also checked out Thistle Creek and Diamond Fork on the way home and both were too muddy from runoff, too high, and moving too fast and we had a deadline so we headed home.

By the way, just a little tid bit for anyone else heading down that way any time soon. Highway 89 is restricted to 1 lane for several miles. So heads up!

Nor-tah, I'll e-mail the pics to you in a day or so


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good picture's and a good post goose !!

You'll learn like the rest of us....Nor-tah out fish's everybody he goes with. He's just being kind to you for some reason... :? :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha .45 is the jedi fish wrangler! Dont be modest buddy. 
Goose is great company and a great fisherman. Great post man, it was a fun day. The w!%$ seems to follow me around these days. :? Pretty frustrating. Still a good day and I will be back up to drift shore line casting lucky's when the water warms a bit. 

For those who care, the shiners in there were a pain in the "a" today. I suggest you take some with you if you are going to fish with them. I bet we would have caught double doing that as I spent way too much time trying to find the slimy buggers today. They are usually like clouds there but I suspect the stained water from unreal runoff has them scattered. Thanks for the trip goose, lets keep it up! You bring me good luck with the fish lately. Maybe we can find us some toothy critters soon. Yuba is calling in about two weeks I think...


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

That looked like a really good day, thanks for posting goose.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking fish guys. Those Cutts look healthy. I have only been up that way once this year but it was in winter and I was driving from a job in Scofield down to a couple jobs in Huntington. That drive sure is pretty though and would definitely recommend it to anyone. Glad to see the Ice is finally going away.

Hounddog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm so jealous that you guys got to fish it. Even if it's slow, it's worth it to me. Those cutts are gorgeous and tasty.

I can't believe the minnow trap didn't work out though. Very strange.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got back myself, I took my two boys, five and three, and we caught six. I also had no luck with the minnow trap I was pretty dissapointed. We went over to the inlet and it was like fishing a mud puddle. We still managed a couple and they were shallow and jumping all over. I agree with LOAH even on a slow day Electric is still worth the trip. Oh, and the fish werent as colorful as I remember from last year maybe another month or so.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you got a couple! The cutts get awesome color in about 2 weeks. Hopefully the main inlet will clear up by then! Was there any ice left by night?


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Good looking fish.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice fish! good to see that the high lakes are breaking up. 

Question....you said you brought a minnow trap, so is it legal to use live minnows if you catch them in the lake you are using them for bait in? or do you have to kill them first?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You have to kill them first.

Rip out a gill and let them bleed all over themselves. A good flip with a finger also works.

If you still see twitching, swing them against a rock a couple of times while they're hooked before you fling them out.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the info loah. I may have to get me a trap in that case.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys great report and pictures. You were right the lake was ice free the next day. I fly fished from the bank with a leech pattern for an hour before the wind got too bad, and caught two cutthroats between 15" and 16". They are pretty fish.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics, sorry about having to bail on you. Looks like you went ahead and had a fun time. Probably the only difference if I would've came was, we wouldn't catch any fish-including red-sides, the ice would still be there, and it would've been even windier! Next time though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You have to kill them first.
> 
> Rip out a gill and let them bleed all over themselves. A good flip with a finger also works.
> 
> If you still see twitching, swing them against a rock a couple of times while they're hooked before you fling them out.


+1 Well said.
TO- Way to go. That sounds like a good time.
Repeter- Get that porta-boat ready... Electric will be a riot in that thing.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

did I see a drop shot rig there nor-tah?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> did I see a drop shot rig there nor-tah?


Yes sir and besides slinging red and white bobbers I was throwing gulp and catching the cutties. LOVE how sensitive the crucial is. The 'nelle is calling. 8)


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

How's the access up there, 4X4 or car?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Paved asphalt all the way from Fairview to Huntington and even up to Scofield. You could rollerblade to it, if you were so inclined.


----------

